# Need Help



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

Who wants to come and help me and Charley Rogan....

a) Move house in 3 weeks
b) Paint
c) Help transport our zoo

I am soooo excited!  Me and Charley Rogan (yes we met on here lol) are moving in together in 3 weeks!!!  Who would like to come to our house warming??? Foxxy and Portia...I EXPECT you to be there!  hehe


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

omggg you HAVE to have a painting party  i wish  you near blackpool?


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

Near Blackpool as in Preston!!  Pleeeaaaasssseeee! Get Stu to drive!!! Tell him I love him!!


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

hahahahaaa my friend said to me once ''if i wasnt going out with him, she'd have him'' that was like 2 years ago and i havnt spoken to her since...she was really horrible any way though, and SO snobby...
anyway, ive never been to blackpool...so if i go i shall pop in to preston and see you and c-ro


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

WHAT!!! Come to Preston for a weekend and we shall have a day out in Blackpool!


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

I'd happily come and help if you'd have me... I don;t have a car though 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

Akai-Chan said:


> I'd happily come and help if you'd have me... I don;t have a car though
> 
> Peace
> Akai-Chan


Oh my!! You are farrrr away in Brighton!! Get on the train!


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

I have free train travel so I could do so easily  Just say the word and direct me 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

How many hamsters will you have between you then?


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

I would if preston wasn't so far away


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

We have 14 hamsters and 2 cats!!! I am in Thailand when we moving in so I not moving till......... mid June!

Can I come to the housewarming party? LMAO

Also if anyone wants to move in with us!! We need a 4th person!! LOL

Char
xxx


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

Actually, I confiscated Tallulah yesterday as my housemate was not looking after her...so there are 15...but sssssh!! She had no water and no food and she needed cleaning out! I cleaned her out last...over a week ago...so I took her out the cage and put her in a new one with a better wheel, food, water and toys!!


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

awww nice one!!! a hamster intervention!!! has she even noticed its gone....?


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

I took her yesterday morning and she was out...she didn't notice...I just told her! I said "she is in my room because she had no food and no water"...she said "oh well you can keep her then, that was the plan anyway". So that's that!!


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

:O she sounds like my friend jess....she now has a goldfish..she cant even look after that!!! grrrr...good job you've got her!


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

I should be a spokes person for the Royal Society for the Prevention of Cruelty to Hamsters (if there is such a society)


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

make one!!! can i be the treasurerererer..i love money


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

oh wow, that's so exciting!!

What day will you be having your housewarming? I work at the weekends and I dunno if i'll be able to book it off in time  

i'll definately try and make it though if I can :] do you live near the city centre? The only bit of Preston I know is the bus station, and Myerscough LOL


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Its right in city centre. We'd meet people at the bus station! 

OOOOh your naughty Cherrie!!! I want some robos for my collection!!

Char
xxx


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

CharleyRogan said:


> Its right in city centre. We'd meet people at the bus station!
> 
> OOOOh your naughty Cherrie!!! I want some robos for my collection!!
> 
> ...


haha...you can adopt one of mine lol!  They all look really sad at the minute...they need bigger cages! Going to the market tomo Char, if you wanna come!


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

CharleyRogan said:


> Its right in city centre. We'd meet people at the bus station!
> 
> OOOOh your naughty Cherrie!!! I want some robos for my collection!!
> 
> ...


ooh cool  what day will it be on? If it's at the weekend i'll try and book it off when im in work this weekend but they're tight so they might not let me 

.....if it's on a wednesday or thursday i'll be able to make it no probs  (weds/thurs my days off college :lol


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

I can't go the market tomorrow - them evil teachers decided I had an exam! Cheeky of them really!

I don't know when it going to be cos I'm away till 17th June then going away again on 19th till 22nd for my little bros 2nd birthday.

Char
xxx


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

Charley, do you think we will have to take it in turns to be on PF when we move in? Lol


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

CharleyRogan said:


> I can't go the market tomorrow - them evil teachers decided I had an exam! Cheeky of them really!
> 
> I don't know when it going to be cos I'm away till 17th June then going away again on 19th till 22nd for my little bros 2nd birthday.
> 
> ...


Ooh okay then  just let us know when it will be :thumbup:

Hope your exam went well


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Meh it was craaaaap! Even though I knew the questions before hand!

Ermmmm Nah! Unless you plan on leaving because I'm a sad loner who sits on my computer all day!

LOL I'll be getting off a plane after 22 hours travelling to go out partying as its my brother 18th on 17th June!!

Char
xxx


----------

